# New Beretta 92FS - Residue in barrel from factory?



## jocko69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I just bought a NEW Beretta 92FS and when I looked in the barrel there was some powder residue as if it had been shot. The rest of the gun looked perfect but maybe 5 rounds had been shot in it. Is this normal or should they arrive perfectly clean? I have heard that the factories test fire the guns and that they do arrive dirty?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats on your new purchase. :smt023

I had a 92FS myself... and bought it brand new. Beretta does test fire before shipping. So that's what you're seeing. I found the same thing when field stripping the 92 for the first time, before I fired it. You'd think they would at least clean it before shipping....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Some 1911s and many other guns have this done at the factory - and, they usually do not clean it after either.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep! A lot of the manufactures test fire their guns and ship them dirty. That's why I always clean a new gun first.


----------

